# Realtek oder Intel LAN



## jahdou (2. September 2015)

Habe bei meinem Mainboard Realtek und Intel LAN Anschluss. Was sind die Unterschiede?
Ich merke keinen Unterschied!


----------



## sledhammer (2. September 2015)

Der Intel LAN Anschluss soll weniger CPU Belastung haben.


----------



## taks (2. September 2015)

Intel wird aufm Chipsatz sein und Realtek wird einen eigenen Prozessor/Chipsatz haben.
 Darum würde ich eher sagen dass Realtek die bessere Wahl wäre?


----------



## S754 (2. September 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Intel wird aufm Chipsatz sein und Realtek wird einen eigenen Prozessor/Chipsatz haben.
> Darum würde ich eher sagen dass Realtek die bessere Wahl wäre?



Nein. Intel Lan ist ein eigener Chip auf dem Mainboard und nicht im Chipsatz integriert. Drum gibt's auch Intel Lan auf AMD Boards^^


----------



## taks (2. September 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Nein. Intel Lan ist ein eigener Chip auf dem Mainboard und nicht im Chipsatz integriert. Drum gibt's auch Intel Lan auf AMD Boards^^



Ah, ok. Beim X99 Chipsatz ist eben auch ein Intel-GBit Controller integriert


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. September 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Nein. Intel Lan ist ein eigener Chip auf dem Mainboard und nicht im Chipsatz integriert.


Aber der Realtek?
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/63/Realtek_rtl8101l_fast_ethernet_controller.JPG
Warum wird dann die wundersame Netzwerkfähigkeit des Chipsatzes nirgendwo erwähnt?
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel-Chipsätze#LGA_1150


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2015)

Die Intel IO-Hubs (ehemals "Southbridge") können Teile des Netzwerkstacks übernehmen. Für die unteren Schichten wird aber trotzdem ein externer (Intel-)Chip und eine der PCIe-Lanes benötigt. Der Realtek Chip ist dagegen komplett auf sich allein gestellt und nutzt wirklich nicht mehr vom Chipsatz als PCIe.

Erstere Lösung sollte normalerweise minimaler schneller/CPU-schonender sein.

Hier gibt es auch ein schönes Bild vom Intel:
http://www.intel.de/content/dam/www/public/us/en/images/diagrams/z97-chipset-diagram.png
MAC ist integriert, die "Ethernet Connection" muss aber extern dazu.


----------



## MountyMAX (5. September 2015)

Im Normalfall ist der Intelchip auch deutlich schneller als Realtek, was du aber nur dann siehst, wenn du die 1 Gbit/s voll ausnutzt

In der Praxis hatte ich Realtekgurken die 20 MB/s langsamer waren als PCs mit Intelchip (bei kopiervorgängen auf  NAS)


----------

